# a bruja



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

rispettando la linea che mi hai chiesto, io continuo ad ignorare gli insulti che ricevo, nel senso che non reagisco e non entro nella polemica che porta solo alla degenerazione, mi sono limitata a richiamare il link di segnalazione. purtroppo però continuo a vedere ke gli insulti si sprecano e ke non passi un mio post ke nn riceva un attacco.
sono irritata e nn so nemmeno se mi sono espressa correttamente, mi rivolgo a te perchè hai detto ke chiedevi a tutto il forum di smetterla di intervenire con toni offensivi, ma mi sembra di essere l'unica ad averti ascoltato
a questo punto chiedo a te cosa posso fare? io sono capace di rispondere ad insulti con insulti, anche se davvero mi sembra un indecenza


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

visto che sembra che questo messaggio sia x bruja, ti ricordo che esistono i messaggi privati.

senza polemica, rancore, inimicizia ma solo con tanto amore.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> visto che sembra che questo messaggio sia x bruja, ti ricordo che esistono i messaggi privati.
> 
> senza polemica, rancore, inimicizia ma solo con tanto amore.


e l'egocentrismo dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e l'egocentrismo dove lo mettiamo?


???


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ???


se non fosse egocentrica la ns cara barby scriverebbe in pvt no?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> visto che sembra che questo messaggio sia x bruja, ti ricordo che esistono i messaggi privati.
> 
> * senza polemica, rancore, inimicizia ma solo con tanto amore*.

















barby non sa più cosa fare ...aiutiamola indicandole la via..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> barby non sa più cosa fare ...aiutiamola indicandole la via..


infatti, d'ora in poi la amerò con tutto il mio cuore e la mia anima, senza trattarla più male.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> barby non sa più cosa fare ...aiutiamola indicandole la via..



E' sikuramente konfusa ma 1 kosa giusta l'ha skritta... nn si e' expressa korrettamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> infatti, d'ora in poi la amerò con tutto il mio cuore e la mia anima, senza trattarla più male.


cioè inizi a chiamarla "jenny????????????"


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè inizi a chiamarla "jenny????????????"


???

(stamani sono un po' tardo, nn le capisco... :baby


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ???
> 
> (stamani sono un po' tardo, nn le capisco... :baby


jenny dovrebbe essere il nome della moglie di Nicholson in Shining credo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ???
> 
> (stamani sono un po' tardo, nn le capisco... :baby


in shining lei non era jenny?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in shining lei non era jenny?


ho controllato asu...era wendy....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> rispettando la linea che mi hai chiesto, *io continuo ad ignorare gli insulti che ricevo, nel senso che non reagisco e non entro nella polemica che porta solo alla degenerazione*, mi sono limitata a richiamare il link di segnalazione. purtroppo però continuo a vedere ke gli insulti si sprecano e ke non passi un mio post ke nn riceva un attacco.
> sono irritata e nn so nemmeno se mi sono espressa correttamente, mi rivolgo a te perchè hai detto ke chiedevi a tutto il forum di smetterla di intervenire con toni offensivi, ma mi sembra di essere l'unica ad averti ascoltato
> a questo punto chiedo a te cosa posso fare? io sono capace di rispondere ad insulti con insulti, anche se davvero mi sembra un indecenza


 
Prima o poi queste cose si placano. Porta pazienza... Continua a seguire il consiglio che ti ha dato Bruja, è l'unico modo.


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> visto che sembra che questo messaggio sia x bruja, ti ricordo che esistono i messaggi privati.
> 
> senza polemica, rancore, inimicizia ma solo con tanto amore.


ti ricordo ke bruja a scritto pubblicamente a me chiedendo di abbassare i miei toni perchè rispondevo alle offese.
questa è la ragione x cui ho aperto un thread, ma vedo ke è più divertente farmi passare per egocentrica.
gente vi amo


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prima o poi queste cose si placano. Porta pazienza... Continua a seguire il consiglio che ti ha dato Bruja, è l'unico modo.


ne sei convinta? mi sembrano tutti così piccoli


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ti ricordo ke bruja a scritto pubblicamente a me chiedendo di abbassare i miei toni perchè rispondevo alle offese.
> questa è la ragione x cui ho aperto un thread, ma vedo ke è più divertente farmi passare per egocentrica.
> gente vi amo


scusami tanto hai ragione....sono contrito...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e egocentrica lo sei comunque e nessuno ti ci fa passare..fai tutto da sola...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ne sei convinta? mi sembrano tutti così piccoli


si, segui il consiglio di bruja...sii educata nel forum e maleducata fuori....fatti consigliare come si fa....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ne sei convinta? mi sembrano tutti così piccoli


Ma no, è solo un'impressione... vai dritta per la tua strada. E' un forum, si gioca, tutto qui. Un bacio (e adesso lapidatemi che sono eretica  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

un abbraccio forte forte


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un abbraccio forte forte


posso consigliarti di cambiare il nik in Kalì?


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusami tanto hai ragione....sono contrito......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ronf ronf ronf


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ronf ronf ronf




















quando ti svegli attenta a non cadere dal letto...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quando ti svegli attenta a non cadere dal letto...


ci sono abituata, le OCHE sbattono sempre contro ogni cosa


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ci sono abituata, le OCHE sbattono sempre contro ogni cosa


se lo dici tu... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non usare il verbo sbattere..potresti essere fraintesa ed attaccata...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se lo dici tu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti rammento ke quella è la tua opinione espressa in tuo thread, o smentisci di averlo detto? io ho solo riportato x risparmiarti il doverlo riscrivere


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ci sono abituata, le OCHE sbattono sempre contro ogni cosa


Mica solo le oche (che poi sono animali molto intelligenti)... Barby stai buonina su...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ti rammento ke quella è la tua opinione espressa in tuo thread, o smentisci di averlo detto? io ho solo riportato x risparmiarti il doverlo riscrivere


non smentisco nulla...mi è bastato dirtelo una volta sola...visto il tuo comportamento....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

si stai buonina su che c'è mrs educazione, rispetto e amore universale a consigliartelo...


----------



## Old disperso (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> posso consigliarti di cambiare il nik in Kalì?


dal ridere sono caduto dalla sedia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> rispettando la linea che mi hai chiesto, io continuo ad ignorare gli insulti che ricevo, nel senso che non reagisco e non entro nella polemica che porta solo alla degenerazione, mi sono limitata a richiamare il link di segnalazione. purtroppo però continuo a vedere ke gli insulti si sprecano e ke non passi un mio post ke nn riceva un attacco.
> sono irritata e nn so nemmeno se mi sono espressa correttamente, mi rivolgo a te perchè hai detto ke chiedevi a tutto il forum di smetterla di intervenire con toni offensivi, ma mi sembra di essere l'unica ad averti ascoltato
> a questo punto chiedo a te cosa posso fare? io sono capace di rispondere ad insulti con insulti, anche se davvero mi sembra un indecenza


tu comportati come meglio ritieni; non necessiti di regole di comportamento, dettate, imposte o consigliate da chicchesia.....prendi le tue decisioni, agisci di conseguenza ed assumi le responsabilità consequenziali, tanto l'etichetta di troia te l'hanno già data e comunque, come fai fai, sbagli.....quindi fa' come ti senti meglio tu


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> dal ridere sono caduto dalla sedia


spero tu non ti sia fatto niente...e comunque se così non fosse  non chiedermi i danni, tanto è tempo sprecato...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu comportati come meglio ritieni; non necessiti di regole di comportamento, dettate, imposte o consigliate da chicchesia.....prendi le tue decisioni, agisci di conseguenza ed assumi le responsabilità consequenziali, *tanto l'etichetta di troia te l'hanno già data e comunque,* come fai fai, sbagli.....quindi fa' come ti senti meglio tu


Scusa ma chi le da dato quale etichetta?

Ma stiamo scherzando veramente!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi le da dato quale etichetta?
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando veramente!!!


 non ho scritto che gliel'hai data tu....e non sto scherzando. Semplicemente le consiglio di fare come si sente meglio lei, tanto, alla fine, sul forum, luogo in cui lei si è aperta, ognuno continuerà a pensare di lei quello che vuole....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho scritto che gliel'hai data tu....e non sto scherzando. Semplicemente le consiglio di fare come si sente meglio lei, tanto, alla fine, sul forum, luogo in cui lei si è aperta, ognuno continuerà a pensare di lei quello che vuole....


no, non è vero e se fosse anche così non è vero per tutti...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> rispettando la linea che mi hai chiesto, io continuo ad ignorare gli insulti che ricevo, nel senso che non reagisco e non entro nella polemica che porta solo alla degenerazione, mi sono limitata a richiamare il link di segnalazione. purtroppo però continuo a vedere ke gli insulti si sprecano e ke non passi un mio post ke nn riceva un attacco.
> sono irritata e nn so nemmeno se mi sono espressa correttamente, mi rivolgo a te perchè hai detto ke chiedevi a tutto il forum di smetterla di intervenire con toni offensivi, ma mi sembra di essere l'unica ad averti ascoltato
> a questo punto chiedo a te cosa posso fare? io sono capace di rispondere ad insulti con insulti, anche se davvero mi sembra un indecenza


In effetti è indecente.

Prova a cambiare il dosaggio delle pillole.

Mai fatte due analisi?
Guarda che a volte una tiroide mal fulnzionante ti rovina la vita sai?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho scritto che gliel'hai data tu....e non sto scherzando. Semplicemente le consiglio di fare come si sente meglio lei, tanto, alla fine, sul forum, luogo in cui lei si è aperta, ognuno continuerà a pensare di lei quello che vuole....


Nessuno le ha dato nessuna etichetta! Tu hai affermato che e' stata etichettata... 

Tra le altre cose credo sia chiaro a tutti che la storia di barby sia una grande cazzata... ed e' l'unica cosa che penso..

Roba da manicomio!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Agosto 2008)

Ma mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma mi sono persa qualcosa?


Naaaa... sempre la stessa zuppa...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu comportati come meglio ritieni; non necessiti di regole di comportamento, dettate, imposte o consigliate da chicchesia.....prendi le tue decisioni, agisci di conseguenza ed assumi le responsabilità consequenziali, tanto l'etichetta di troia te l'hanno già data e comunque, come fai fai, sbagli.....quindi fa' come ti senti meglio tu


io in effetti ho risposto a tono a chi mi ha insultata e offesa, ma alla fine ogni thread finiva ke perdeva ogni motivo di esistere, bruja è intervenuta dicendo a me di moderare i termini e ke consigliava a tutti di rapportarsi in modo adeguato. purtroppo l'unica a modificare atteggiamento sono stata io, ora chiedevo a lei se dovevo continure ad ingoiare (e ora un altra battua prego) gli insulti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma mi sono persa qualcosa?


Nulla che non sia sia già visto e letto... solite cose noiosissime...


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho scritto che gliel'hai data tu....e non sto scherzando. Semplicemente le consiglio di fare come si sente meglio lei, tanto, alla fine, sul forum, luogo in cui lei si è aperta, *ognuno continuerà a pensare di lei quello che vuole*....


Emma scusa eh, ma CHI SE NE FOTTE di quello che pensano di lei di te di noi di chiunque, gli altri? O le altre?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nulla che non sia sia già visto e letto... solite cose noiosissime...



Esatto...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi le da dato quale etichetta?
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando veramente!!!



devo richiamarti tutti i post ke avete inviato?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> devo richiamarti tutti i post ke avete inviato?


Si dai dimmi che etichetta ti e' stata data... ti sei data  della troia da sola!

Ciao Cat


----------



## Iris (27 Agosto 2008)

Infatti, è uno strazio. Un treddì va bene...ma costringerci a subircene un paio a giornata è cattiveria.
Barby tu non sei una troia, sei una lagna.


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si dai dimmi che etichetta ti e' stata data... ti sei data della troia da sola!
> 
> *Ciao Cat*


 
Non credo che Cat c'entri. Uè ma c'avete la fissa ...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non credo che Cat c'entri. Uè ma c'avete la fissa ...


No volgarizzo il nick Cat e lo estendo alla categoria pazzi da manicomio...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono contrito......


bello, mi rallegrano questi termini un po' desueti!


----------



## Iris (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma scusa eh, ma CHI SE NE FOTTE di quello che pensano di lei di te di noi di chiunque, gli altri? O le altre?


Ecco, appunto, siccome non c'è ne frega nulla, che smetta !!!


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si dai dimmi che etichetta ti e' stata data... ti sei data  della troia da sola!
> 
> Ciao Cat


hai la memoria corta

ps
ti chiami cat?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma scusa eh, ma CHI SE NE FOTTE di quello che pensano di lei di te di noi di chiunque, gli altri? O le altre?


In un posto dove non ti interessa l'opinione di chi lo frequenta non ci stai.
Se tu entri in un bar e ci sono degli avventori che ti insultano ci torni? Continui a conversare con chi pensi sia stupido? Non credo.
A meno che tu non sia masochista e ti piacciano gli insulti o nel caso gli avventori disturbatori o stupidi siano una esigua minoranza che ogni tanto riprovi a fare ragionare.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

ma chi l'ha svegliata?


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No volgarizzo il nick Cat e lo estendo alla categoria pazzi da manicomio...


E fai una cazzata.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non credo che Cat c'entri. Uè ma c'avete la fissa ...


Ma come non credi??????  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Madonna Monica....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  .... salutami il Cappellaio matto....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> hai la memoria corta
> 
> ps
> ti chiami cat?


No... leggi il post sopra e segnala


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Agosto 2008)

Cat?????

Non mi dite.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Barby perdonami, intervengo solo per dire questo (forse ti è già stato detto): nel momento in cui si scrive di sè su un forum (luogo di incontro di ogni tipologia di persona) è da mettere in preventivo ricevere buone parole così come cattive parole. 
Per fortuna non la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo.
Basta ad alimentare queste polemiche sterili, se ne hai voglia continua a leggere il forum e ad intervenire anche in altre discussioni (si parla di molto altro qui).

Buon proseguimento.


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti, è uno strazio. Un treddì va bene...ma costringerci a subircene un paio a giornata è cattiveria.
> Barby tu non sei una troia, sei una lagna.


e xè vieni a leggermi? nn hai altro da fare?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un posto dove non ti interessa l'opinione di chi lo frequenta non ci stai.
> Se tu entri in un bar e ci sono degli avventori che ti insultano ci torni? Continui a conversare con chi pensi sia stupido? Non credo.
> A meno che tu non sia masochista e ti piacciano gli insulti o nel caso gli avventori disturbatori o stupidi siano una esigua minoranza che ogni tanto riprovi a fare ragionare.


oppure si finga ad oltranza e si cerchi di apparire ciò che non si è e intanto ci si rode il fegato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




propongo di istituire il premio "falsità" di tradimento.net


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un posto dove non ti interessa l'opinione di chi lo frequenta non ci stai.
> Se tu entri in un bar e ci sono degli avventori che ti insultano ci torni? Continui a conversare con chi pensi sia stupido? Non credo.
> A meno che tu non sia masochista e ti piacciano gli insulti o nel caso gli avventori disturbatori o stupidi siano una esigua minoranza che ogni tanto riprovi a fare ragionare.


Persa ti rispetto e sto zitta anche quando avrei voglia di parlare.

Ma Barby le sue ragioni le ha. E tutti/e quelli/e che fate allontanare dal forum perché... Boh chissà perché...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto, siccome non c'è ne frega nulla, che smetta !!!



affermate tutti ke questo è un forum libero e pubblico, ma nn capisco xè continuate a trovare me insoportabile e vi accanite a insultarmi


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma come non credi??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è Cat. 

ps il Cappellaio matto è in ferie...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

e invece chi se ne dovrebbe e andarsi a curare rimane qui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

Le motivazioni psichiatriche di chi si comporta da troll non ci riguardano: mica siamo parenti.

NON DATE DA MANGIARE AI TROLL


...e neanche ai gatti


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

Ma scusate...ignorare no?

Perchè certe dinamiche per star al centro dell'attenzione si conoscono bene ormai...e se è quello che si cerca...perchè alimentarlo?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Agosto 2008)

Poveri troll.... sono così simpatici....
Tolkien si starà rivoltando nella tomba!


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

ci sono nick NON troll che se ne sono andati... tutti pazzi pure loro? 

ps mi ci annovero pure io tra i pazzi eh...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_Ma se non c'è voglia di stare insieme a ventanni per quale motivo si vuole pensare che si possa costruire qualcosa insieme?_
_Cosa si pensa che potrà accadere quando si conviverà?_

_*Non offenderti però una volta se una passava una notte con uno sconosciuto si faceva pagare*._

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *cornofrancese2008*  
_auguro a te di avere gli stessi arbusti che ha in testa il tuo ragazzo, te lo auguro tra qualche anno, quando ti peseranno anche di più...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


_*poi le ragazze si lamentano se le chiamiamo zoccole...* grande p/r, una volta ci si faceva pagare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_(scusate l'acidità, è lunedì mattina...)_

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *Insonne di Seattle*  
_Effettivamente questo tizio ha dei modi gentilissimi. Io mi sarei commosso davanti a cotanto francescanesimo._

_Le cose sono due:_
_1) o sei il clone di qualche utente storico che si annoia in ufficio ad Agosto_
_2) se esisti davvero, mi sa che di problemi ne hai un mucchio. A ventisette anni dovresti essere una donna vera, non una *scaldaletto da alberghi*. Il tutto perchè il tuo ex è stato colto col "fallo in fallo". Ma che scuole hai fatto? Non mi dire che sei laureanda in qualcosa, altrimenti emigro in etiopia a cercare moglie. E meno male che facevi progetti seri col tuo ragazzo. Ma seri de che? _

_come dice lettriciona bella e profumata, cresci._

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *Insonne di Seattle*  
_un ultima cosa. Hai detto che chi tradisce è uno che VIVE. _
_Non sapevo che la vita si misurasse in *centimetri settimanali di pitipacchi rimediati*._

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *Libertà_Di_Scelta*  
_Vorrei quotare tutto quello detto da barby e da Anna!_
_




















_


_L'onestà di vivere quello che ci capita per non rimpiangerlo non ha prezzo. L'invidia di chi vorrebbe farlo ma non ce la fa per svariati motivi (vorrebbe, ma non è capace, vorrebbe ma non se la sente, vorrebbe ma non può) vi porta a giustificare, non tutti, ma una buona parte, dicendo che c'era amore, che se tradisco lo faccio perchè amo questo e quello. Sono tutte stronzate, stronzate e stronzate. Ma qua dentro piace raccontarsela con moralismi da bar._

_Corno, te in prima linea mi hai lasciato di sasso. Cazzo, hai fottuto la fiducia di tua moglie appena sposato e lanci moralismi. E giustificare una scopata con c'era amore è peggio che sbatter di notte._

_Barby ti ammiro *non perchè troieggi* ( e a me piacciono quelle come te ), ma perchè sei onesta prima di tutto con te stessa._

_Anna, non ho più parole. Ti adoro!_

mi son fermata a pagina 12.....mi scoccio di andare avanti


----------



## Iris (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> e xè vieni a leggermi? nn hai altro da fare?


Sei tu che vieni a scrivere...chiaramente mi capita di leggere. E siccome infesti il forum è inevitabile.
ma percghè non te lo trovi un ometto? Farebbe tanto bene a te e al tuo equilibrio.
Noi ne ricaveremmo indubbio vantaggio.


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

*Emma*

si sa che c'è chi lo fa e non lo dice. E quindi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma scusa eh, ma CHI SE NE FOTTE di quello che pensano di lei di te di noi di chiunque, gli altri? O le altre?


 
se dovessi iniziare a preoccuparmi di quello che pensa qualcuno di me qui sopra...dovrei prendere una pistola e spararmi un colpo, cara MK; il punto è che ho imparato, e da tempo ormai, a soppesare e valutare solo le critiche costruttive e che provengono dalle persone che stimo .....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

ho sussultato sulla sedia alla parola rispetto...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un posto dove non ti interessa l'opinione di chi lo frequenta non ci stai.
> Se tu entri in un bar e ci sono degli avventori che ti insultano ci torni? Continui a conversare con chi pensi sia stupido? Non credo.
> A meno che tu non sia masochista e ti piacciano gli insulti o nel caso gli avventori disturbatori o stupidi siano una esigua minoranza che ogni tanto riprovi a fare ragionare.


veramente mi avevano parlato di questo forum circa due anni fa se nn ricordo male, ero passata a leggere e mi sembrava ke tutti fossero accolti senza distinzione tra traditi e traditori, probabilmente è cambiato il clima. ad ogni modo qualcuno mi ha dato degli spunti e spero di poter far tesoro delle pochissime parole buone ke ho ricevuto e x buone, nn dico ke mi sono stati fatti dei complimenti, ma soltanto ke hanno risposto a me come barby, nn ad un essere immondo ke sembra essere la causa della rovina del pianeta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*
> _Ma se non c'è voglia di stare insieme a ventanni per quale motivo si vuole pensare che si possa costruire qualcosa insieme?_
> _Cosa si pensa che potrà accadere quando si conviverà?_
> 
> ...


La mia affermazione l'ho già spiegata e te la rispiego.
Se una donna si butta via le faccio notare che questo è il comportamento che ha.
Vale per Barby come per chiunque altra.
C'è differenza tra avere rapporti sessuali liberi ed essere usate.
E questo vale per tutte e tutti.
Invece di sentirsi libere certe donne farebbero meglio a riflettere su di sè, i propri comportamenti e le proprie motivazioni e ...l'opinione degli uomini che le usano.
E vale per barby e per tutte.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Agosto 2008)

Ma perchè una persona che passa da un uomo all'altro, tra le altre cose impegnata con un tipo, rimane male qualora qualcuno non sia d'accordo con lei? Io non capisco.... se faccio una cosa sono convinta di essere nel giusto, perchè dovrei rimanere male? Passo oltre.... 
Mah....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se dovessi iniziare a preoccuparmi di quello che pensa qualcuno di me qui sopra...dovrei prendere una pistola e spararmi un colpo, cara MK; il punto è che ho imparato, e da tempo ormai, a soppesare e valutare solo le critiche costruttive e che provengono dalle persone che stimo .....


Critiche? A me scivolano... come acqua fresca...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ignorare ignorare e ignorare... beso


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> si sa che c'è chi lo fa e non lo dice. E quindi...


e chi è?
chi lo sa?
fa cosa?
sii precisa , esaustiva e determinata


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia affermazione l'ho già spiegata e te la rispiego.
> Se una donna si butta via le faccio notare che questo è il comportamento che ha.
> Vale per Barby come per chiunque altra.
> C'è differenza tra avere rapporti sessuali liberi ed essere usate.
> ...


 
persa io non critico chi abbia dato definizioni, ma non mi va che si venga a scrivere che non sono state date...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

seeeeeeeeeeee.........buonanotte.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> persa io non critico chi abbia dato definizioni, ma non mi va che si venga a scrivere che non sono state date...


Ma la questione mi sembra sia un'altra ...al momento.


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cat?????
> 
> Non mi dite.....
> 
> ...


non solo è già stato detto, ma ho anke + volte risposto ke io nn mi offendo se si pensa male di me, ma ho chiesto anche un confronto su problemi di vita reale, ma le risposte ke ho ricevuto sono:
cresci (4 0 5 volte credo)
sei una troia (ho perso il conto)
..... quel povero ragazzo (anche qui ho perso il conto)
sei un clone 
sei un uomo


adesso mi si da del gatto, questa proprio nn l'ho capita.

ma rispondere alle domande mai? 
dimenticavo ke mi è stato anke detto ke:
nn ho fatto domande
nn ho letto le risposte


io la buona volontà ce l'ho messa a ingoiare, so di essere in pubblico e dico anche, meglio qui ke nella vita reale, ma ti chiedo: siete tutti così qui dentro?

io di risposte alle mie domande ne ho ricevute poche e ringrazio ki mi ha trattato da essere umano pensante


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

ma perchè ce l'avete con le oche?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche perchè capretta tibetana si addice meglio..
barby ascolt 'stupid...6  1  0 o strazio. scegli tu.
continui a mangiare la minestra che non ti piace e ti lamenti.
cazzarola, quante braccia levate all'agricoltura


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> veramente mi avevano parlato di questo forum circa due anni fa se nn ricordo male, ero passata a leggere e mi sembrava ke tutti fossero accolti senza distinzione tra traditi e traditori, probabilmente è cambiato il clima. ad ogni modo qualcuno mi ha dato degli spunti e spero di poter far tesoro delle pochissime parole buone ke ho ricevuto e x buone, nn dico ke mi sono stati fatti dei complimenti, ma soltanto ke hanno risposto a me come barby, *nn ad un essere immondo ke sembra essere la causa della rovina del pianeta*


E non esagerare!!!

No no, direi di no.

Pensiamo solo che sei Cat.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> io di risposte alle mie domande ne ho ricevute poche e ringrazio ki mi ha trattato da essere umano *pensante*


adesso non esagerare....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> non solo è già stato detto, ma ho anke + volte risposto ke io nn mi offendo se si pensa male di me, ma ho chiesto anche un confronto su problemi di vita reale, ma le risposte ke ho ricevuto sono:
> cresci (4 0 5 volte credo)
> sei una troia (ho perso il conto)
> ..... quel povero ragazzo (anche qui ho perso il conto)
> ...


Sti cavoli Barby, povero ragazzo lo dico pure io!

Comunque, a parte le battute, ascolta il consiglio di una poverina: lascia perdere, trovo la tua polemica sterile. E ti ripeto, vai avanti, discuti anche sugli altri argomenti che il forum ti propone e.... rifletti su te stessa partendo dagli spunti di riflessione che qui ti sono stati dati, anche da quelli che tu reputi insulti. Basta, chiudi tutto qui.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

cmq resto dell'idea che questa barby (o chiunque sia) sia veramente in gamba a trolleggiare, ma soprattutto noi siamo cogl*oni a darle corda (e a darci corda tra di noi), cazzo, ho letto tutto il thread e siamo a 9 pagine già piene di cazzate (tra cui le mie...)...

*don't feed the troll!!!!*


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> cmq resto dell'idea che questa barby (o chiunque sia) sia veramente in gamba a* trolleggiare*, ma soprattutto noi siamo cogl*oni a darle corda (e a darci corda tra di noi), cazzo, ho letto tutto il thread e siamo a 9 pagine già piene di cazzate (tra cui le mie...)...
> 
> *don't feed the troll!!!!*


avevo letto troieggiare


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma scusate...ignorare no?
> 
> Perchè certe dinamiche per star al centro dell'attenzione si conoscono bene ormai...e se è quello che si cerca...perchè alimentarlo?



io nn sono egocentrica, ho chiesto spiegazioni a bruja pubblicamente perchè lei pubblicamente mi ha chiesto di non rispondere alle offese, possibile ke qui tutti siano ciechi? 

ps
esclusa emmekappa2 ke ha almeno speso una parola in mia difesa


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> cmq resto dell'idea che questa barby (o chiunque sia) sia veramente in gamba a trolleggiare, ma soprattutto noi siamo cogl*oni a darle corda (e a darci corda tra di noi), cazzo, ho letto tutto il thread e siamo a 9 pagine già piene di cazzate (tra cui le mie...)...
> 
> *don't feed the troll!!!!*


in gamba a trolleggiare...........


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> io nn sono egocentrica, ho chiesto spiegazioni a bruja pubblicamente perchè lei pubblicamente mi ha chiesto di non rispondere alle offese, possibile ke qui tutti siano ciechi?
> 
> ps
> esclusa emmekappa2 ke ha almeno speso una parola in mia difesa


direi di non scriverlo una seconda volta...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

piantatela o mi metto a trolleggiare anch'io.
e se trolleggio io so' caxxi!!


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*
> _Ma se non c'è voglia di stare insieme a ventanni per quale motivo si vuole pensare che si possa costruire qualcosa insieme?_
> _Cosa si pensa che potrà accadere quando si conviverà?_
> 
> ...



solo GRAZIE


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

se racconto in un forum che ho ucciso
chiamandomi assassino non fanno che definire l'azione che ho fatto.non è un insulto


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> solo GRAZIE


di esistere?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> cmq resto dell'idea che questa barby (o chiunque sia) sia veramente in gamba a trolleggiare, ma soprattutto noi siamo cogl*oni a darle corda (e a darci corda tra di noi), cazzo, ho letto tutto il thread e siamo a 9 pagine già piene di cazzate *(tra cui le mie...)...*
> 
> *don't feed the troll!!!!*


e lì sei imbattibile....


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei tu che vieni a scrivere...chiaramente mi capita di leggere. E siccome infesti il forum è inevitabile.
> ma percghè non te lo trovi un ometto? Farebbe tanto bene a te e al tuo equilibrio.
> Noi ne ricaveremmo indubbio vantaggio.


come ha detto fedifrago, puoi sempre imparare ad ignorarmi. io nn infesto tutto il forum, praticamente escluse due eccezioni ho scritto solo su thread da me aperti, nessuno ti chiede di entrare, io almeno l'invito nn te l'ho spedito


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo letto troieggiare


eh no, ca**o, già una volta ho beccato un cazziatone x questo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi ho detto che voglio bene a barby, quindi nn la tratto più male.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> eh no, ca**o, già una volta ho beccato un cazziatone x questo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che tra trolleggiare e troieggiare non so che sia peggio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e lì sei imbattibile....



vorresti dire che scrivo cazzate?!?!?!!??!?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che tra trolleggiare e troieggiare non so che sia peggio



e intanto siamo quasi a pagina 11...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> e intanto siamo quasi a pagina 11...


corno ma non hai ancora capito che ci pagano a cottimo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> corno ma non hai ancora capito che ci pagano a cottimo?


si, è per quello che scrivo!


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sti cavoli Barby, povero ragazzo lo dico pure io!
> 
> Comunque, a parte le battute, ascolta il consiglio di una poverina: lascia perdere, trovo la tua polemica sterile. E ti ripeto, vai avanti, discuti anche sugli altri argomenti che il forum ti propone e.... rifletti su te stessa partendo dagli spunti di riflessione che qui ti sono stati dati, anche da quelli che tu reputi insulti. Basta, chiudi tutto qui.


gli insulti ora sono diventati costruttivi? ci si può riflettere sopra? proviamo a farlo insieme e aiutami a capire ke cosa dovrei scoprire


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> io nn sono egocentrica, ho chiesto spiegazioni a bruja pubblicamente perchè lei pubblicamente mi ha chiesto di non rispondere alle offese, possibile ke qui tutti siano ciechi?
> 
> ps
> esclusa emmekappa2 ke ha almeno speso una parola in mia difesa


Io effettivamente un pò orba lo sono... mi indicheresti il post con cui Bruja ti invita a non rispondere?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> solo GRAZIE


e di che?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> gli insulti ora sono diventati costruttivi? ci si può riflettere sopra? proviamo a farlo insieme e aiutami a capire ke cosa dovrei scoprire


Bè... *cresci* è un consiglio, mica un insulto.
E c'è parecchio da rifletterci su.

Incomincia... cosa ti viene in mente?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bè... *cresci* è un consiglio, mica un insulto.
> E c'è parecchio da rifletterci su.
> 
> Incomincia... cosa ti viene in mente?


anche di non limitarsi al venerdì è un consiglio...ma l'ha presa male....


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche di non limitarsi al venerdì è un consiglio...ma l'ha presa male....


Uh.


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se racconto in un forum che ho ucciso
> chiamandomi assassino non fanno che definire l'azione che ho fatto.non è un insulto


ok, leggi ciò ke vuoi leggere, nn sprecherò altro tempo a risponderti, sappi solo ke la mia spicologa mi ha fatto interrompere le sedute perkè nn volevo vedere ciò ke sto vedendo ora. nella vita si cambia, ma se si è volutamente ciechi, nn si va molto lontano, i problemi rimangono


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> io nn sono egocentrica, ho chiesto spiegazioni a bruja pubblicamente perchè lei pubblicamente mi ha chiesto di non rispondere alle offese, possibile ke qui tutti siano ciechi?
> 
> ps
> esclusa emmekappa2 ke ha almeno speso una parola in mia difesa


Come ho già detto, trovo che se davvero ti infastidissero certi atteggiamenti, faresti di tutto per evitarli...invece l'impressione è che poi non ti dispiaccia più di tanto questo battibeccare...mentre tagli subito corto quando il discorso va sugli argomenti proposti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ovviamente è solo una mia sensazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps. Per i moderatori: non mi pare stiate aiutando molto il forum con questo atteggiamento...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> vorresti dire che scrivo cazzate?!?!?!!??!?!?


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ps. Per i moderatori: non mi pare stiate aiutando molto il forum con questo atteggiamento...


non siamo mica tutti spicologhi


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ps. Per i moderatori: non mi pare stiate aiutando molto il forum con questo atteggiamento...


Giusto!

Banniamola!!!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non siamo mica tutti spicologhi


Ho sputato


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, trovo che se davvero ti infastidissero certi atteggiamenti, faresti di tutto per evitarli...invece l'impressione è che poi non ti dispiaccia più di tanto questo battibeccare...mentre tagli subito corto quando il discorso va sugli argomenti proposti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capirai ....
non siamo a scuola e un po' di baruffa acchiappa i radicali liberi


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai ....
> non siamo a scuola e un po' di baruffa acchiappa i radicali liberi


vabbeh...buon divertimento


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, trovo che se davvero ti infastidissero certi atteggiamenti, faresti di tutto per evitarli...invece l'impressione è che poi non ti dispiaccia più di tanto questo battibeccare...mentre tagli subito corto quando il discorso va sugli argomenti proposti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e come dovrei fare per evitarli? smettere di partecipare al forum? se leggi tutti i miei thread nn ce n'è uno dove io nn abbia subito aggressioni gratuite quando bastava astenersi. scusami se poi ogni tanto cercando di difendermi ottengo l'unico risultato di alimentare nuovi insulti. se leggi tutto questo thread nn ho mai risposto in modo offensivo eppure mi è stato detto di tutto.

ps
moderazione? io sto segnalando tutti i post ke reputo offensivi, ma nn ho visto nessun effetto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai ....
> non siamo a scuola e un po' di baruffa acchiappa i radicali liberi


ma i radicali liberi sono pannella, la bonino ecc che nn sono ancora andati in prigione...?


ok, con questa penso che verrò bannato!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai ....
> non siamo a scuola e un po' di baruffa acchiappa i radicali liberi


e poi è risaputo che il calcio (meglio se in culo) fortifica


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ps
> moderazione? io sto segnalando tutti i post ke reputo offensivi, ma nn ho visto nessun effetto


li stiamo mandando a taormina per vedere se ci sono gli estremi per una bella causina


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> e come dovrei fare per evitarli? smettere di partecipare al forum? se leggi tutti i miei thread nn ce n'è uno dove io nn abbia subito aggressioni gratuite quando bastava astenersi. scusami se poi ogni tanto cercando di difendermi ottengo l'unico risultato di alimentare nuovi insulti. se leggi tutto questo thread nn ho mai risposto in modo offensivo eppure mi è stato detto di tutto.
> 
> ps
> moderazione? io sto segnalando tutti i post ke reputo offensivi, ma nn ho visto nessun effetto


Vabbè scusa... te l'hanno già scritto e non hai risposto... magari questo forum non è adatto a te, no?

In fin dei conti... ti sei iscritta il 17 di agosto, oggi è il 27.... 10 giorni... vabbè dai... non ci siamo trovati... niente di grave; non siamo compatibili, probabilmente questo forum non è adatto a te.

Tra l'altro, se ben ricordo, hai detto di frequentare molto il web... son certa che ci sostituirai rapidamente.

Ci dimenticherai presto; noi ci dimenticheremo in fretta.

Così è la vita!

Adieu


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè scusa... te l'hanno già scritto e non hai risposto... magari questo forum non è adatto a te, no?
> 
> In fin dei conti... ti sei iscritta il 17 di agosto, oggi è il 27.... 10 giorni... vabbè dai... non ci siamo trovati... niente di grave; non siamo compatibili, probabilmente questo forum non è adatto a te.
> 
> ...


e come dice il buon vecchio ademius...

sarai sempre nei nostri cuori


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> e come dovrei fare per evitarli? smettere di partecipare al forum? se leggi tutti i miei thread nn ce n'è uno dove io nn abbia subito aggressioni gratuite quando bastava astenersi. scusami se poi ogni tanto cercando di difendermi ottengo l'unico risultato di alimentare nuovi insulti. se leggi tutto questo thread nn ho mai risposto in modo offensivo eppure mi è stato detto di tutto.
> 
> ps
> moderazione? io sto segnalando tutti i post ke reputo offensivi, ma nn ho visto nessun effetto


bene...
secondo me dovresti smetterla di fare sesso dopo mezz'ora che li conosci e se vuoi farlo con gli uomini conosciuti dopo mezz'ora ..... non sei una troia...sei una stronza e solo perchè hai un ragazzo, intendendo per stronza una persona che finge amore e inganna il suo ragazzo perchè se lo amasse non abborderebbe gli uomini reiteratamente...per quanto mi riguarda se ti incontrassi e faresti sesso con me dopo mezz'ora e sarebbe un bel sesso forse vorrei rivederti e se forse mi piacessi (dandomi la possibilità di conoscerti oltre alla tua capacità forse non comune nel praticare/rmi sesso orale) potrei uscire con te e se mai forse nascesse qualcosa sicurtamente ti chiederei se quello che hai fatto con me è un tuo modo di rapportarti agli uomini normalmente...ad una tua risposta affermativa ti crederei ma di certo se poi scoprissi che così non è un bel calcio sui denti non te lo leverebbe nessuno...
ti pare abbastanza articolata la risposta oppure ti senti ancora offesa?
passando all'uomo sposato..la risposta è la stessa..se vuoi frequentarlo dovresti mollare il tuo ragazoo...altrimenti ripeto...sei solo una stronza...


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

qualcuno ha un rimedio per il mal di pancia da freddo?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un rimedio per il mal di pancia da freddo?


Una bella camomilla


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un rimedio per il mal di pancia da freddo?


un cesso....


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> un cesso....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi è?
> chi lo sa?
> fa cosa?
> sii precisa , esaustiva e determinata


Mica vado ad indagare quello che fanno gli utenti/le utenti del forum nella loro vita privata. M'importa una sega, come dice una bella canzone... 

Però qualche dubbio mi viene, soprattutto quando sento odore di santità...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps e comunque grazie.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica vado ad indagare quello che fanno gli utenti/le utenti del forum nella loro vita privata. M'importa una sega, come dice una bella canzone...
> 
> Però qualche dubbio mi viene, soprattutto quando sento odore di santità...
> 
> ...


prego.però non sei stata per niente esaustiva


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica vado ad indagare quello che fanno gli utenti/le utenti del forum nella loro vita privata. M'importa una sega, come dice una bella canzone...
> 
> Però qualche dubbio mi viene, soprattutto quando sento odore di santità...
> 
> ...


Pensa che a me invece i dubbi vengono quando sento odore di cacca


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> prego.però non sei stata per niente esaustiva


Non credo che qui dentro si sia tutti santi/e. 

E comunque mi piace che capisci al volo, e ringrazio ancora (non sono ironica).


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Pensa che a me invece i dubbi vengono quando sento odore di cacca


si dice di stronzi...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non credo che qui dentro si sia tutti santi/e.
> 
> E comunque mi piace che capisci al volo, e ringrazio ancora (non sono ironica).


ariprego
visto che nessuno si è definito santo sarebbe carino chiarissi chi ti sembra il contrario altrimenti non si capisce ma soprattutto non ha senso quello che dici


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si dice di stronzi...


Si dice escrementi...


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

finite sempre nella merda voi...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

*Superdupper OT*

Chi ha visto "Gatto nero, Gatto bianco"?

_"Signor Dudu' lei e' veramente nella merda"_


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> finite sempre nella merda voi...


perchè tu per essere così verde e rigogliuosa (si, proprio rigogliUosa) di cosa pensi ti nutri?
non lo sai ancora ma proprio per questo sei qui...


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè tu per essere così verde e rigogliuosa (si, proprio rigogliUosa) di cosa pensi ti nutri?
> non lo sai ancora ma proprio per questo sei qui...


io faccio tanta plin plin


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si dice escrementi...


mi sembra troppo intellettuale...io so' nazionalpopolare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io faccio tanta plin plin


su chi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi ha visto "Gatto nero, Gatto bianco"?
> 
> _"Signor Dudu' lei e' veramente nella merda"_


no, merita?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi sembra troppo intellettuale...io so' nazionalpopolare...


Sai che per me escremento suona peggio di merda?

Forse perche' mi sa di merda snob e mi urta doppiamente


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Sono dubbi esistenzialisti Minerva... tutto qui. 

E come diceva qualcuno (o qualcuna non ricordo) due pesi e due misure.

Se un nick (troll o meno) pone dei problemi non parto col giudicare, ma cerco di capire. 

E soprattutto non piglio per il culo. 

E' un discorso che ho già fatto tempo fa. Viene scritta una cosa, non si è d'accordo e si comincia a prendere in giro... Non mi piace.




Minerva ha detto:


> ariprego
> visto che nessuno si è definito santo sarebbe carino chiarissi *chi ti sembra il contrario* altrimenti non si capisce ma soprattutto non ha senso quello che dici


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Per me cacca è meglio.

Stronzi è offensivo; escrementi sembra di tirarsela... la cacca è cacca.

E nessuno può dire il contrario!


Oh... vi ricordate il nostro "periodo marrone"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non c' è stato tred che non finisse in cacca!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

in effetti è bello non giudicare...sul forum ovviamente.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai che per me escremento suona peggio di merda?
> 
> Forse perche' mi sa di merda snob e mi urta doppiamente


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, merita?


Si. 

A me e' piaciuto parecchio... anche piu' di Arizona Dreams con il tuo amico Depp... Comunque a me piace Kusturica a prescindere


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> A me e' piaciuto parecchio... anche piu' di Arizona Dreams con il tuo amico Depp... Comunque a me piace Kusturica a prescindere


grazie..appena posso provvederò....di kusturica ammetto di aver visto solo underground e mi è molto piaciuto....


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Sono dubbi esistenzialisti Minerva*... tutto qui.
> 
> E come diceva qualcuno (o qualcuna non ricordo) due pesi e due misure.
> 
> ...


io lo chiamo lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> io lo chiamo lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano


Minerva dai basta polemizzare uff... che già faccio una fatica... 

A non tirarli i sassi.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> grazie..appena posso provvederò....di kusturica ammetto di aver visto solo underground e mi è molto piaciuto....


Bello anche Uderground... Gatto nero, Gatto bianco e' molto ironico... e ha delle battute che nel contesto sono fenomenali... lasciai il cinema in lacrime...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

soprattutto se si ha paura di riprenderli in faccia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















minchia ma quanto sono stronzo?
sempre in proporzione nè?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bello anche Uderground... Gatto nero, Gatto bianco e' molto ironico... e ha delle battute che nel contesto sono fenomenali... lasciai il cinema in lacrime...


vado e scarico..


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono dubbi esistenzialisti Minerva... tutto qui.
> 
> E come diceva qualcuno (o qualcuna non ricordo) due pesi e due misure.
> 
> ...


Si ma scusa eh... se io mi registro e ti pongo il mio problema dicendoti che:

amo tanto il mio fidanzato ma il venerdì (che è di magro per giunta) do via la gnocca copiosamente, possibilmente sempre con un uomo diverso perchè non voglio complicazioni visto che il mio fidanzato si fida ciecamente (non invento nulla, tutto dokumentato)... datemi un consiglio vi prego!


Mi pare banale che il 90% dell'utenza ti risponda: se proprio vuoi continuare la tua carriera di zoccola, almeno molla quel poveraccio!
(tutto dokumentato anke questo)

Se poi il 9% non sa e non risponde e l'1% vorrebbe indagare sulle dinamiche emotivoculturalsociologiche del perchè l'utente in questione la molla a destra e a manca, ovviamente, è liberissimo di farlo e tutti speriamo in illuminanti risposte.

Ma il grosso dell'utenza, becera, livellata culturalmente verso il basso, diciamo nazional popolare, si è sentita di darle il consiglio di cui sopra.

Che ci vuoi fare... ripeto... forse ha sbagliato forum.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> io lo chiamo lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano


eddai basta che sennò le transaminiasi salgono e non è bello...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Doveva entrare nel forum di Famiglia Cristiana


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

*Lupa*

è che dopo un po' ci si annoia. Le dinamiche sono sempre le stesse. Si reagisce allo stesso modo. Post su post di prese per il culo nei confronti dell'utente in questione.

Almeno cambiare registro, così tanto per vivacizzare, non trovi?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

ps: se invece è Cat, deve cambiare il dosaggio delle pastigliette.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Minerva dai basta polemizzare uff... che già faccio una fatica...
> 
> A non tirarli i sassi.


va bene.senti ti spiace cambiare canale che c'è una bella fiction?


ma ho quotato male???


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ps: se invece è Cat, deve cambiare il dosaggio delle pastigliette.


Perché non cambiare capro espiatorio? Pure qui... cominciate col dare della pazza a me. 

ps eh lo so la mia mania di protagonismo


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene.senti ti spiace cambiare canale che c'è una bella fiction?


Non guardo la televisione sorry...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

cambiamo dinamiche...facciamo il gioco della verità...e fu così che qualcuno sparì finalmente dal forum....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

mah...si parlava di stronzi un attimo fa...come cambiano le dinamiche....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Si ma scusa eh... se io mi registro e ti pongo il mio problema dicendoti che:
> 
> amo tanto il mio fidanzato ma il venerdì* (che è di magro per giunta)* do via la gnocca copiosamente, possibilmente sempre con un uomo diverso perchè non voglio complicazioni visto che il mio fidanzato si fida ciecamente (non invento nulla, tutto do*k*umentato)... datemi un consiglio vi prego!


oddio, m'hai fatto schiantà...

cmq di kusturica è bellissimo anche 'la vita è un miracolo'...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non guardo la televisione sorry...


e certo.
comunque passami italia 1 , volevo parlare con lui in realtà


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo.
> comunque passami italia 1 , volevo parlare con lui in realtà


bussa e ti sarà aperto chiedi e ti si manderà aff.....


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bussa e ti sarà aperto chiedi e ti si manderà aff.....








  ho sbagliato numero
sbadabam


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> oddio, m'hai fatto schiantà...
> 
> *cmq di kusturica è bellissimo anche 'la vita è un miracolo'*...


Mai visto... ora vado a caccia di quello


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> è che dopo un po' ci si annoia. Le dinamiche sono sempre le stesse. Si reagisce allo stesso modo. Post su post di prese per il culo nei confronti dell'utente in questione.
> 
> Almeno cambiare registro, così tanto per vivacizzare, non trovi?


Che ci si rompa le palle, sono d'accordissimo.

Ma non sono d'accordo che sia sempre così.

Perchè da quando sei sul forum tu (ormai è un pò) ne hai visto di nuove entrate che sono rimaste con noi, no?

E guarda caso... nessuno di questi è stato mai preso per il culo.

E lo sai perchè???

Perchè erano vere!!!!!

Le prese per il culo che lamenti tu sono SEMPRE state fatte ai cloni di Cat e di qualche altro buontempone.

E lo sai perchè???

Perchè dopo 2, 3 giorni... una settimana al massimo... offesi a morte, minacciando querele, paventando suicidii... scompaiono!!!

Gli unici veri autentici scassacoglioni genuini che nessuna presa per il culo potrà mai affondare (sigh) sono quelli che tengono duro (oscuro per dirne uno... ma in passato ne abbiamo avuto di certi... uuuhhhh).

O no?

E poi la sai l'altra differenza evidente qual'è?

Che chi è reale, anche avesse improbabili storie... dopo un pò si ammorbidisce... magari sulle prime reagisce un pò bruscamente ma di solito sotto c'è una sofferenza e nel giro di un giorno o 2 si rilassa e si apre di più...


Non apre un tred chiedendo a Bruja cosa fare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mapperfavvore!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sbagliato numero
> sbadabam


ma no che non hai sbagliato..è che non hai detto la parola d'ordine....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

*Lupa*

e Lanci?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che ci si rompa le palle, sono d'accordissimo.
> 
> Ma non sono d'accordo che sia sempre così.
> 
> ...


non usare parole che alcuni non potrebbero capire...
vere..autentici... eddai...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e Lanci?


E Lanci cosa?

Dai dimmi che hai la faccia di insinuare che e' stato mandato via...  da chi poi?

Dall'anonimo che chiama Bruja? Dall'uomo nero? Babbo Natale?

Per favore non fare l'avvocato, hai detto che non ti interessi della vita privata degli utenti... non mi sembra...

Aggiungo che trovo fuori luogo tirare fuori Lancillotto visto che non e' neanche la sua stessa moglie a farlo! Questo lo considero farsi i cazzi altrui e anche una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di Bruja!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e Lanci?


Non ho capito.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E Lanci cosa?
> 
> Dai dimmi che hai la faccia di insinuare che e' stato mandato via... da chi poi?
> 
> ...


Ma... cosa vuol dire che è stato mandato via scusa???


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... cosa vuol dire che è stato mandato via scusa???


chi parla?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e Lanci?


No... scusa un attimo... Lanci mica è un nuovo utente che è stato preso per il culo, abbi pazienza!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lanci io qua sopra ce l'ho trovato... se poi negli anni uno si crea tresche vere o presunte sotto gli occhi della moglie, l'impressione è quella che nella cacca ci si sia messo da solo... che c'entrano gli utenti?


A volte penso che tu sia un troll incosapevole!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi parla?


Non ho capito, le passo mio marito *



*cit


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... cosa vuol dire che è stato mandato via scusa???


A quanto pare...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ho capito, le passo mio marito *
> 
> 
> 
> *cit


abbiamo questa occasione . una selezione di ottimi vini da pasto 
gliela spediamo la prossima settimana con il corriere


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

anche cat avete mandato via, che era così interessante...vecchi ruderi rinsecchiti!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo questa occasione . una selezione di ottimi vini da pasto
> gliela spediamo la prossima settimana con il corriere


Ma mi regalate anche il decanter a forma di paperella?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Non ce la faccio piu'... basta vado a seguire il percorso... per favore non cercate di fermarmi...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma mi regalate anche il decanter a forma di paperella?


senta siam qui a lavorare , faccia meno la spiritosa


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche cat avete mandato via, che era così interessante...vecchi ruderi rinsecchiti!


Guarda... ti avvallo i vecchi ruderi rinsecchiti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma sulle altre due affermazioni ci andrei molto cauto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio piu'... basta vado a seguire il *percorso*... per favore non cercate di fermarmi...


di riabilitazione? non tornarci più nazionalpopolare di quanto tu non sia già per favore....


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio piu'... basta vado a seguire il percorso... per favore non cercate di fermarmi...


E allora bisognerà far aprire anche la Cassa 2... c'è già una coda...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> senta siam qui a lavorare , faccia meno la spiritosa


E il cavaturaccioli con la testa di pony?


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E il cavaturaccioli con la testa di pony?


la smetta d'importunarmi o butto giù il telefono!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... ti avvallo i vecchi ruderi rinsecchiti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


davero? sta cosa è veramente...nun me viene il termine...ssstrana, si ecco, sssstrana....


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora bisognerà far aprire anche la Cassa 2... c'è già una coda...


di paglia.........


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la smetta d'importunarmi o butto giù il telefono!


100% del risultato col minimo sforzo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio piu'... basta *vado a seguire il percorso...* per favore non cercate di fermarmi...


anche tu a santiago de campostela?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> di paglia.........


...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 100% del risultato col minimo sforzo!


ingenua
spetta che ti arrivi il corriere con dieci casse di vino e relativa fattura


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...


non farci caso....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No... scusa un attimo... Lanci *mica è un nuovo utente che è stato preso per il culo*


Appunto. Ma il trattamento è stato lo stesso. Allora?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ingenua
> spetta che ti arrivi il corriere con dieci casse di vino e relativa fattura


Tanto t'ho dato l'indirizzo di Iris...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma il trattamento è stato lo stesso. Allora?


Non ti seguo, abbi pazienza! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(premetto che non ho premuto un tasto che sia uno su quella vicenda perchè non la conosco, non mi riguarda e quindi non avevo nulla da dire)

Però scusa eh... io ho la sensazione che se per sfiga, quattro o cinque utenti, hanno la stessa opinione su qualcosa... subito diventa comunella... o derisione o chissà quale altra discriminazione...

Cioè... se io penso che l'utente in questione è zoccola, non è che prima di scriverlo ho bisogno di telefonare a Lettrice per sapere lei cosa ne pensa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A volte ho la sensazione che pensate che accade così!


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ti seguo, abbi pazienza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa chi è Alice adesso?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

io avrei bisogno di telefonare a Moggi.....


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lupa chi è Alice adesso?


Ma guarda... io rispondo per me, sia chiaro.

Qualunque cosa scriva è farina del mio sacco bucato e dei miei ragionamenti malati.

Gli altri non lo so. Magari sono Alice.

Certamente che in periodi particolarmente caldi (ma tu nemmeno c'eri qua sopra, direi...) si sprecavano gli mp per cercare di arginare una certa demenza dilagante.

Ma quella era pura sopravvivenza.


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... io rispondo per me, sia chiaro.
> 
> Qualunque cosa scriva è farina del mio sacco bucato e dei miei ragionamenti malati.
> 
> ...


 
Pure quando c'ero io. E ho sempre risposto per me. Senza farmi influenzare.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure quando c'ero io. E ho sempre risposto per me. Senza farmi influenzare.


magari non ti farebbe neanche male la lieve  influenza di qualcuno che vive con i piedi ben piantati su questa arida terra


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

arida....ecco mi sembra l'aggettivo corretto....


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> arida....ecco mi sembra l'aggettivo corretto....


si però tu non tuffarti a pesce perché mi dissocio da ogni conticino personale 
non presto la spalla ai pappagalli eh?


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè scusa... te l'hanno già scritto e non hai risposto... magari questo forum non è adatto a te, no?
> 
> In fin dei conti... ti sei iscritta il 17 di agosto, oggi è il 27.... 10 giorni... vabbè dai... non ci siamo trovati... niente di grave; non siamo compatibili, probabilmente questo forum non è adatto a te.
> 
> ...



scusa, spiegami un po, questa è ciò ke chiamate ironia?

molto divertente, mi è scappata la goccina nel perizoma


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> si però tu non tuffarti a pesce perché mi dissocio da ogni conticino personale
> non presto la spalla ai pappagalli eh?


dissociati pure...tanto poi comunque faccio di testa mia e puoi benissimo mandarmi a cagare...non mi offendo...l'importante è ottenere il mio scopo....


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bene...
> secondo me dovresti smetterla di fare sesso dopo mezz'ora che li conosci e se vuoi farlo con gli uomini conosciuti dopo mezz'ora ..... non sei una troia...sei una stronza e solo perchè hai un ragazzo, intendendo per stronza una persona che finge amore e inganna il suo ragazzo perchè se lo amasse non abborderebbe gli uomini reiteratamente...per quanto mi riguarda se ti incontrassi e faresti sesso con me dopo mezz'ora e sarebbe un bel sesso forse vorrei rivederti e se forse mi piacessi (dandomi la possibilità di conoscerti oltre alla tua capacità forse non comune nel praticare/rmi sesso orale) potrei uscire con te e se mai forse nascesse qualcosa sicurtamente ti chiederei se quello che hai fatto con me è un tuo modo di rapportarti agli uomini normalmente...ad una tua risposta affermativa ti crederei ma di certo se poi scoprissi che così non è un bel calcio sui denti non te lo leverebbe nessuno...
> ti pare abbastanza articolata la risposta oppure ti senti ancora offesa?
> passando all'uomo sposato..la risposta è la stessa..se vuoi frequentarlo dovresti mollare il tuo ragazoo...altrimenti ripeto...sei solo una stronza...


finalmente sei degno di risposta.
è sicuramente polemico affermare ke nn ci vado a letto dopo mezz'ora dato ke ho semrpe detto ke ci passo tutta la serata prima, ma ovvio ke per te fa poca differenza. sono stronza perchè tradisco il mio ragazzo e nn la prendo come offesa perchè io stessa ho affermato di tradire, ho xò anche detto, non subito è vero, ke ho la certezza ke anche lui mi tradisce. ho detto ke ci amiamo e qui sto cominciando a capire ke ho detto una stronzata, ma ho anke visto è opinione di molte persone tradire e affermare di amare chi hanno tradito giustificando così la decisione di nn interrompere la relazione. non ho capito invece cosa hai detto circa il fatto che se non fossi così come affermo, mi daresti un calcio sui denti, puoi rispiegare?
sull'uomo sposato io in effetti nn volevo proseguire, infatti lo sto allontanando, ma inizialmente mi lasciava perplessa la sua dichiarazione di innamoramento nei miei riguardi.
per quanto può contare ora ti posso ringraziare


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>



anke questa dovrebbe essere ironia?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> finalmente sei degno di risposta.
> è sicuramente polemico affermare ke nn ci vado a letto dopo mezz'ora dato ke ho semrpe detto ke ci passo tutta la serata prima, ma ovvio ke per te fa poca differenza. sono stronza perchè tradisco il mio ragazzo e nn la prendo come offesa perchè io stessa ho affermato di tradire, ho xò anche detto, non subito è vero, ke ho la certezza ke anche lui mi tradisce. ho detto ke ci amiamo e qui sto cominciando a capire ke ho detto una stronzata, ma ho anke visto è opinione di molte persone tradire e affermare di amare chi hanno tradito giustificando così la decisione di nn interrompere la relazione. non ho capito invece cosa hai detto circa il fatto che se non fossi così come affermo, mi daresti un calcio sui denti, puoi rispiegare?
> sull'uomo sposato io in effetti nn volevo proseguire, infatti lo sto allontanando, ma inizialmente mi lasciava perplessa la sua dichiarazione di innamoramento nei miei riguardi.
> per quanto può contare ora ti posso ringraziare


a me pare che hai detto che la certezza ce l'hai perchè il tuo ragazzo prima di questo l'hai beccato con un'altra e che quindi sei arrivata alla conclusione che anche lui lo fa, sbaglio? se sbaglio correggimi...


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Si ma scusa eh... se io mi registro e ti pongo il mio problema dicendoti che:
> 
> amo tanto il mio fidanzato ma il venerdì (che è di magro per giunta) do via la gnocca copiosamente, possibilmente sempre con un uomo diverso perchè non voglio complicazioni visto che il mio fidanzato si fida ciecamente (non invento nulla, tutto dokumentato)... datemi un consiglio vi prego!
> 
> ...


e tu nn hai sbagliato nulla?


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che ci si rompa le palle, sono d'accordissimo.
> 
> Ma non sono d'accordo che sia sempre così.
> 
> ...


ma hai capito cosa ho scritto? hai capito xè ho aperto questo thread? ci sei? sei connessa? giusto per parafrasare zelig
ripeto per chi era assente.
in un altro thread bruja ha chiesto a me pubblicamente di nn reagire e ha chiesto al forum si moderare gli insulti. dato ke si continua ad insultarmi, io chiedo a lei pubblicamente se devo continuare a subire senza reagire ai vostri insulti. ti è chiaro il concetto?


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me pare che hai detto che la certezza ce l'hai perchè il tuo ragazzo prima di questo l'hai beccato con un'altra e che quindi sei arrivata alla conclusione che anche lui lo fa, sbaglio? se sbaglio correggimi...


ho raccontato in alcuni post di alcuni indizi ke ho trovato, ma inizialmente ho preferito passare io da traditrice senza alibi xè cmq credo sia una scelta consapevole, anke se da un po' ho qualche dubbio. sugli indizi io ho raccontato di aver trovato tra le altre cose un mozzicone di sigaretta in auto con il rossetto, ho chiesto a lui se sua madre avesse ripreso a fumare, sapevo bene ke usa una tinta simile ma diversa, lui ha confermato però mi ha pregato di non dire nulla in casa xè fumava di nascosto a suo padre.
ovvio, nn è una prova, ma ho avuto altri indizi e io mi sono convinta ke nn me ne fregava nulla se mi tradiva, ma nn avevo voglia di rimanere li a guardare con le mani in mano, se possiamo chiamarle mani


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> ho raccontato in alcuni post di alcuni indizi ke ho trovato, ma inizialmente ho preferito passare io da traditrice senza alibi xè cmq credo sia una scelta consapevole, anke se da un po' ho qualche dubbio. sugli indizi io ho raccontato di aver trovato tra le altre cose un mozzicone di sigaretta in auto con il rossetto, ho chiesto a lui se sua madre avesse ripreso a fumare, sapevo bene ke usa una tinta simile ma diversa, lui ha confermato però mi ha pregato di non dire nulla in casa xè fumava di nascosto a suo padre.
> ovvio, nn è una prova, ma ho avuto altri indizi e io mi sono convinta ke nn me ne fregava nulla se mi tradiva, ma nn avevo voglia di rimanere li a guardare con le mani in mano, se possiamo chiamarle mani


mettendola così, ti meravigli se ti si dice di mollarvi e farvi chi volete?
se poi quello che vuoi sentirti dire è che siete una coppia perfetta e piena d'amore e rispetto reciproco te lo dico e vai con dio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> e come dovrei fare per evitarli? smettere di partecipare al forum? se leggi tutti i miei thread nn ce n'è uno dove io nn abbia subito aggressioni gratuite quando bastava astenersi. scusami se poi ogni tanto cercando di difendermi ottengo l'unico risultato di alimentare nuovi insulti. se leggi tutto questo thread nn ho mai risposto in modo offensivo eppure mi è stato detto di tutto.
> 
> ps
> moderazione? io sto segnalando tutti i post ke reputo offensivi, ma nn ho visto nessun effetto


Chi ha scritto post che sono stati segnalati come offensivi può ricevere l'ammonizione (cartellino rosso...lo so dovrebbe essere giallo :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    da parte dei moderatori o l'amministratore.
Tale provvedimento risulta a conoscenza solo di chi l'ha ricevuto.
Questo avviene (suppongo ...sono venuta a conoscenza da poco che il cartellino è visibile solo ai moderatori)perché l'ammonizione è un caldo invinto, non ha lo scopo di bollare nessuno, ma di ripristinare un clima sereno, mentre la pubblicità forse creerebbe altre polemiche.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> scusa, spiegami un po, questa è ciò ke chiamate ironia?
> 
> molto divertente, mi è scappata la goccina nel perizoma


e qui mi sono fermata...abbiate pazienza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




senti, una curiosità...oxford o eton??

ps. il perizoma è un must ..mi sembrava strano non fosse uscito prima.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e qui mi sono fermata...abbiate pazienza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho trovato fosse veramente di classe come commento


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

si però non è che voi siete delle educande................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















'ste racchie!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si però non è che voi siete delle educande...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come ti permetti!

Racchia vallo a dire a mia suocera, caprone...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come ti permetti!
> 
> Racchia vallo a dire a mia suocera, caprone...


con piacere! dove devo porgere i miei più sentiti omaggi?


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2008)

*Barby*

Visto che il post é indirizzato a me, ti rispondo.

E' evidente che ad alimentare le polemiche bisogna che ci siano due o più parti, diversamente tutto finirebbe dopo due o tre post....... se non sbaglio io ti ho risposto non più di tre o quattro volte.
Comunque se vuoi davvero un consiglio, cerca di comprendere che, se ad una provocazione, insulto o altra sgradevolezza, si risponde con livore rimbeccando.... non si raggiungono risultati, e intendo a tutto campo.

Alla fine, in qualunque relazione umana, reale o virtuale, chi ha educazione, rispetto e testa, la usa perché é  la propria regola, e non perché prima di applicarla deve valutare se ne valga la pena;  quindi qualunque domanda o risposta dovrebbe avere questo filtro .... tu cerca di regolarti di conseguenza!  
QUESTO é un modo eccellente per "crescere" e... per chi ha buon senso ed intelligenza, la sua applicazione é senza soluzione di continuità.
Bruja


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ha scritto post che sono stati segnalati come offensivi può ricevere l'ammonizione (cartellino rosso...lo so dovrebbe essere giallo :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi chi offende è invitato a nn farlo, ma sembra ke l'effetto sperato nn corrisponde a quello effettivo.
a questo punto avanti con gli insulti, vi attendo


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che il post é indirizzato a me, ti rispondo.
> 
> E' evidente che ad alimentare le polemiche bisogna che ci siano due o più parti, diversamente tutto finirebbe dopo due o tre post....... se non sbaglio io ti ho risposto non più di tre o quattro volte.
> Comunque se vuoi davvero un consiglio, cerca di comprendere che, se ad una provocazione, insulto o altra sgradevolezza, si risponde con livore rimbeccando.... non si raggiungono risultati, e intendo a tutto campo.
> ...


scusa, ma ancora una volta io leggo il tuo intervento come un "levati dalle palle!", non mi sembra molto equo questo tuo consiglio. cmq mi regolerò di conseguenza, scusa il disturbo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> scusa, ma ancora una volta io leggo il tuo intervento come un "levati dalle palle!", non mi sembra molto equo questo tuo consiglio. cmq mi regolerò di conseguenza, scusa il disturbo


Abbiamo avuto utenti che si sono comportati da troll e c'è il il dubbio che tu sia una di loro...per il tuo stile.
Tutto questo comporta un po' di "sospetto" nei tuoi confronti.
Se non lo sei  e resti ...avrai occasione di dimostrarlo.


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> scusa, spiegami un po, questa è ciò ke chiamate ironia?
> 
> molto divertente, *mi è scappata la goccina nel perizoma*


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che il post é indirizzato a me, ti rispondo.
> 
> E' evidente che ad alimentare le polemiche bisogna che ci siano due o più parti, diversamente tutto finirebbe dopo due o tre post....... se non sbaglio io ti ho risposto non più di tre o quattro volte.
> Comunque se vuoi davvero un consiglio, cerca di comprendere che, *se ad una provocazione, insulto o altra sgradevolezza, si risponde con livore rimbeccando.... non si raggiungono risultati, e intendo a tutto campo*.
> ...


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto utenti che si sono comportati da troll e c'è il il dubbio che tu sia una di loro...per il *tuo stile*.
> Tutto questo comporta un po' di "sospetto" nei tuoi confronti.
> Se non lo sei e resti ...avrai occasione di dimostrarlo.


Persa pf mi spieghi questa cosa dello STILE... merci


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> scusa, ma ancora una volta io leggo il tuo intervento come un "levati dalle palle!", non mi sembra molto equo questo tuo consiglio. cmq mi regolerò di conseguenza, scusa il disturbo



Invece di continuare con queste polemiche perché non racconti di quando tuo padre se n'è andato di casa e di cosa questo ha rappresentato per te?
Molti qui dentro vorrebbero capirti e cercare di aiutarti.


----------



## Old barby (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Invece di continuare con queste polemiche perché non racconti di quando tuo padre se n'è andato di casa e di cosa questo ha rappresentato per te?
> Molti qui dentro vorrebbero capirti e cercare di aiutarti.


mio padre?

ok, ma per questo apro un nuovo thread


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> mio padre?
> 
> ok, ma per questo apro un nuovo thread


 
Vai che io ci sono...


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> mio padre?
> 
> ok, ma per questo apro un nuovo thread


Ok!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

minchia che culo che hai barby...


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari non ti farebbe neanche male la *lieve *influenza di qualcuno che vive con i piedi ben piantati su questa arida terra


 
Lieve mi piace...


http://www.youtube.com/v/nECLM2lzVos&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

barby ha detto:


> molto divertente, mi è scappata la goccina nel perizoma


ah, sono contenta perchè quello che ci mancava era proprio un pò di stile e di classe...
cmq se vuoi nel secondo corridoio a destra c'è un armadietto con i tena...


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Barby*

Veramente se avessi voluto dire "togliti dalle palle" avrei usato un tono ed una argomentazione differente!  
Comunque se vuoi che quello che intendo sia talmente intelleggibile da non essere frainteso.... chiunque tu sia, utente o clone, se posti un caso e lo porti avanti come argomento a me non cala una voirgola.

Quello che suggerivo era che alla fine quello che si legge in entrata ed in uscita (chiarisco, domande e risposte) definisce chi le fa in ogni suo effetto....
Se tu riesci ad essere corretta, chiara ed argomentativa, al di là dei tuoi comportamenti che, saranno reprensibili, ma qui dentro abbiamo letto e saputo ben di peggio,....   saranno i fatti a quel punto a dimostrare che tu sei corretta mentre chi eventualmente rispondesse in modo non consono dimostrerebbe di alimentare inutili e sterili polemiche. E' questione di non mettersi dalla parte della provocazione... e di resistere.
Tu hai 26 anni, qui la media anagrafica é più alta di quel pezzo...
se capisci il messaggio....!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Veramente se avessi voluto dire "togliti dalle palle" avrei usato un tono ed una argomentazione differente!
> Comunque se vuoi che quello che intendo sia talmente intelleggibile da non essere frainteso.... chiunque tu sia, utente o clone, se posti un caso e lo porti avanti come argomento a me non cala una voirgola.
> 
> Quello che suggerivo era che alla fine quello che si legge in entrata ed in uscita (chiarisco, domande e risposte) definisce chi le fa in ogni suo effetto....
> ...



POSSO? ... io aggiungerei: Non so se il mio dire e' entrato nel tuo capire


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> . E' questione di non mettersi dalla parte della provocazione... e di resistere.


Resistere resistere resistere


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se il mio dire e' entrato nel tuo capire


Bellissima.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Aaaaa... Barby....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


Distinti saluti


----------

